# Bow Stop for jon boat



## dixie_boysles (Sep 30, 2010)

Does ANYONE know where I can get a bow stop for my trailer that doesnt cost freaking $15 (that includes shipping) I have looked everywhere online and the cheapest I can find for what I'm looking for is $15 freaking dollars! Im looking for one of three kinds. it has to fit a 3" bracket btw.

-A Semi flat bow stop
-a flat jon boat bow stop
-3" Bow stop roller (stoltz)

here is the flat style that I have found. the price is good, but shipping kills the price:

https://www.trailerpartsdepot.com/itemdesc.asp?ic=33Y4-4&eq=&Tp=

here is the roller id really like to have as it is less likely to mar my paint with black crap. ITs still $14 with shipping

https://www.amazon.com/dp/B003D2NYK...e=395261&creativeASIN=B003D2NYKU&linkCode=asn

i cannot find a semi flat one in the 3" but thiought maybe ya'll could. or if you guys have a local marina that you can pick up one of these for me and I will paypal ya th cost + shipping.

I dont really wanna make my own, id rather have one of these please


----------



## russ010 (Sep 30, 2010)

Get that one through Amazon... register for their "Amazon Prime" and get FREE 2 Day shipping... then after you get it, cancel the Prime. I don't think you'll find it cheaper than $11

After you register, order and receive the product - go to your Membership page (https://www.amazon.com/gp/help/customer/display.html/ref=lp_mem_help?ie=UTF8&nodeId=13819211) and click on Cancel Membership


----------



## dixie_boysles (Sep 30, 2010)

it has to qualify for the prime. i am signed up for the trial offer (that's how I got my other rod holder set...lol) i added it to my cart, but i have no option for the Prime shipping. The CHEAPEST i have found including shipping is $13. This sucks because i am an hour or two from all places that carry these where i can get them retail and no shipping! but by the time you pay gas, might as well have shipped it


----------



## lckstckn2smknbrls (Sep 30, 2010)

What part of making your own don't you like?


----------



## dixie_boysles (Sep 30, 2010)

lckstckn2smknbrls said:


> What part of making your own don't you like?



i dk, i just dont want to deal with the hassle. This has been a fun project fabricating stuff, cutting stuff, carpeting stuff, but im just exhausted of doing it. I just want to put a new one on, bolt it in and done. plus I have no extra carpet right now as i used all of mine up. so it will be easier just to buy one of these, plus I like the look of it


----------



## Quackrstackr (Sep 30, 2010)

My flat bottom has a piece of 2x4 covered in 1/8" rubber roofing for a bow stop. :lol: 

You may not want that urethane. My Triton has a urethane bow stop and it doesn't leave black marks, it just buffed the paint right down to bare aluminum.

They used to carry some of those at our local Wal Mart. I know I've seen them at the area boat dealers.


----------



## Hanr3 (Oct 1, 2010)

yea, most jon boats around here use a 2x4 covered in carpet.


----------

